# Need Help! Brute Force 750 - Smoking at Full Throttle



## Mpl4ever (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and need some help. I just bought a 2009 Brute Force 750 with 1200 miles on it. 

At first glance, the bike looked really good and ran well. However, it started to smoke once I brought it home and drove it around for a little bit. 

The bike runs great at about 1/2 power but it starts smoking when you push the throttle passed 1/2 way. The smoke is grey/blue and it smells like burning oil. There is also a loss of power when it starts smoking.

I check the airbox and filter and it was full of oil. I read on forums that the brute force tends to spit oil into the airbox when there is too much oil in the tank. So I check the oil and it was filled to full. I did a full oil change and and re-filled it at 1/2 way. I then cleaned the airbox and filter.

I started the engine and let it run for 20 minutes at idle. No Smoke. Stopped the engine and checked the airbox and filter. No oil.

I restarted the engine and this time, I pushed the throttle passed 1/2 way. The engine started to smoke right away and it lost some power. I stopped it right away and checked the airbox. There was a bunch of oil in it.

How bad is it? Are we taking about a head gasket, piston ring or do I need to change the cylinders and rebore? Or do I just need to do the catch can mod?


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

you pulling wheelies? brutes are famous for getting oil in the air box when ya wheelie. look up catch can. or re route oil line to air box. you'll find lots of info about it on here


----------



## Mpl4ever (Mar 21, 2013)

jbb said:


> you pulling wheelies? brutes are famous for getting oil in the air box when ya wheelie. look up catch can. or re route oil line to air box. you'll find lots of info about it on here


No, no wheelies at all. The smoke and oil will happen while the ATV is stopped and not moving.

Could there be oil left in the system from the last owner pulling wheelies? 

Should I try to run it at full throttle for a while and try to get the oil out of the system?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe someone put HC pistons in it and that definitely calls for catch can mod of some kind.I ride fairly hard and don't have any trouble with oil in my airbox and mine is an 11.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Maybe someone put HC pistons in it and that definitely calls for catch can mod of some kind.I ride fairly hard and don't have any trouble with oil in my airbox and mine is an 11.


I was wondering the same thing.... If it's puking oil that easy it has likely had some motor work done.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpl4ever (Mar 21, 2013)

According to the guy, the engine is stock. 

I am bringing the bike to a local guy who does work on small engines. I guess we will see if the engine is stock soon enough!

Thanks for the help.


----------

